# Where can i get 3d/puff embroidery done in the usa ?



## theacDMY (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking for something exactly like this, just TEXT no difficult logo. Anyone have a clue where i can get this done ?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i may be wrong but almost anyone who does embroidery will be able to do that for you. call a few guys by you and go see them with your sample and see what they say.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

Looks like something I can do pm me to discuss the details


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Where are you located. We do embroidery and have experience doing this type of embroidery.


----------



## theacDMY (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys but someone replied faster and got the job


----------

